# Boas > Anacondas >  Male green won't eat?

## JEWSKIN

ok so here lies the issue with one of the anacondas I picked up....the owners loving and well educated bought him from a pet shop will not name names but they kept him on shredded paper and he had an impaction.  The wife who owned the snake soaked him and worked the impaction through however maybe one of his boy parts bulged during this not sure if thats what it is but heres a couple of pics





   cleaning with betadine daily anything else i should do and would this cuase him to not eat? ( sorry for bad shots hard to do with him wrapped around my hand lol



hes a sweetie

----------

